# Cyp acuale



## suss16 (Apr 26, 2009)

This is my fourth year with this plant and second blooming. Two growths this year... maybe I will see more next year.


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 26, 2009)

very very nice, great flower


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2009)

Very cool!!

Where in the world are you?

Are you growing indoors, GH, or in an outdoor garden?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

good job. Four years, I think is supposed to be a tougher species to get establish.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## suss16 (Apr 26, 2009)

This is growing in a 5" pot, it grows outside year round in Norfolk, VA. I grow it in a mix of peat moss and sand. As soon as I am sure it is happy (ok - content) I will plant it pot and all in one of the beds. I did the same with my Cyp calcelarous a few years ago - should have 4 flowers (I hope) this year. I will post a pic when it blooms.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 26, 2009)

That's excellent, congrats on your success growing it. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2009)

Impressive bloom. You are doing well to keep it going that long.


----------

